# Paint Help GBC.



## DroRox (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm planning to paint my old Gameboy color because the paint has suffered damage over the years. i have a cool design ready but I need to know what type of paint will work to keep the same texture as the original or a slick, smooth feel like that of the original ds phat. I believe spray paint is the way to go here but I don't know what kind. Please help.


----------



## DroRox (Oct 21, 2011)

Unprofessional but bump.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 21, 2011)

Spraypaint would work but it would eventually wear off.
More professional paintjobs usually last longer.

If you want to do it in spraypaint I would recommend spraying a layer of varnish on it.


----------



## DroRox (Oct 21, 2011)

What kinds of paints fall under "more professional" ones?
Airbrush? Hand-painted? I have a variety at my disposal.


----------



## thaddius (Oct 21, 2011)

When I was looking to find paints to colour my GBC a quick google search came up with a product called vinyl dye. It's in a spray can and is usually used for fixing scratches or recolouring vinyl dashboards in cars. I found a few cans in the automotive section of Canadian Tire. Because it's meant for old cars it's usually only available in colours like red, burgundy, black, white and (perplexingly) yellow.

You can't layer different colours to do patterns with this stuff though. If you use tape or a stencil to make another layer in a different colour it'll simply bleed underneath and look awful.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 21, 2011)

I think thaddius already gave a good answer.
I've never painted any gameconsole / handheld myself so I can't give a real good answer.

Airbrush should work better but coating it in varnish should help last it even longer


----------



## DroRox (Oct 21, 2011)

Hmm I like the varnish idea. I do want that nice glossy shine and the varnish should do that. Too bad about the no pattern stuff. I really wanted to do a pokeball design with the nintendo logo in the middle.


----------



## gtmtnbiker (Oct 21, 2011)

DroRox said:


> Unprofessional but bump.



There's no reason to bump it after 7-8 hours.  After a couple of days, yes.


----------



## rastsan (Dec 11, 2011)

a powder based coating (like those used for pop cans) will be your best bet.  Go to a model store (for toys).  You will have a lot better luck matching the paint there.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 11, 2011)

Spray paint would be sufficient for stationary consoles, but the GBC will be exposed to sweat and scratches/smudges simply because you'll be holding it, and that complicates the matter. Why not use an airbrush and model paint? If you find that a bit too expensive, it'd be best if you asked someone in a store dedicated to model-making, they'll know the correct type of paint to paint plastics with.


----------

